# Dirt Jumps Bauen



## hardyfreak (9. August 2010)

Hi,
wollte mich einfach mal nach Tipps & Tricks zum bauen einer Dirt Line  auf ebenen Rasen erkundigen und ein Paar Fragen stellen:

1. Frage- Die Erde
Hab in manchen Forem schon was gehört das Bauunternehmen froh wären, wenn man ihnen die Erde, die beim Hausbau über ist, abnimmt. Stimmt das oder muss man da was Bezahlen?
Wenn ja und jetzt so nen mit Erde voller, fetter Laster kommen sollte, gibts da irgendwelche Tricks beim Abladen, damit man später nicht die ganze Erde rumschaufeln muss?

2. Frage- Die Anfahrt
Is so ne Anfahrt umbedingt nötig? Wenn ja wie baut man so nen Teil mit möglichst wenig Arbeit/ Material?

3. Frage- Kicker und Landung
Da die sprünge alle Doubles werden sollen, stellt sich die Frage wie steil die Kicker sein müssen und wie weit der Landetisch vom Kicker entfernt sein muss. Die Kicker sollten schon so geformt sein das man schööööön lange Fliegt 
Achja, wie Steil sollte so nen Landetisch sein, is ja klar desto steiler desto besser aber wenn man dann mal zu kurz oder zu weit fliegt Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


Würde mich über weitere Tipps und Antworten freuen!!! 
lg Hardy freak


----------



## Hertener (9. August 2010)

Ich schlage mal vor, Du fängst mit einem Table an. Erdaushub mit dem Spaten. Und dann wird die Line langsam dem fahrerischen Können der Fahrer angepasst. Und falls Du eines Tages mal 'ne "Anfahrt" benötigst, wirst Du das schon merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (9. August 2010)

Sry aber ich will mir keine Tableaus Bauen, davon haben wir hier schon genug 
Es sollen ja keine doubles sein wo zwischendrin nix is sondenrn das halt vor der landung es nen halben meter runtergeht, untendrunter kommen holzpaltetten zum Erde sparen


----------



## Marmeladenfaust (9. August 2010)

Google-Suche hilft 

http://devildogforum.kostenloses-forum.be/devildogforum-beitrag11.html

Irgendwo im Netz gibts auch ne genaue Beschreibung zu den Größenverhältnissen, musst halt etwas suchen.


----------



## ilse (19. Dezember 2010)

bau ne startrampe,denn dadurch bekommst du den schwung 
dann bau en par doubles und transfers.die baust du so 1.5 m hoch und 4-7m lang.
geb ihnen einen richtigen shape ,damit der jump gut kickt.


----------



## 69469rudi (9. Januar 2011)

hey. ich dachte ich lasse dieses sicherlich nicht uninteressante thema nochmal mit ein paar fragen aufleben. wir waren beim bürgermeister und der meinte wir sollen uns nach einem geeigneten gelände umschauen, dann könnte die stadt uns evtl unterstützen. dazu meine fragen:

1. wie groß sollte so ein dirtspot mit ner humanen table-line und großzügiger Flow/Doubleline mindestens sein? (Quadratmeterzahl?)

2. gibt es außer bodenbeschaffenheit, zugang zu wasser, nachbarn und die ebenmäßigkeit des geländes noch etwas anderes zu beachten?

3. Habt ihr tipps für uns, wo wir anfragen könnten? (vllt bauern oder so?)

vielen dank für eure hilfe. jan


----------



## coaster (3. Februar 2011)

Das mit dem Bürgermeister würde ich mir schriftlich geben lassen, habe hier auch alles geplant und dann wurde ein Rückzieher gemacht, da die Gemeinde Angst hat verklagt zu werden falls einer mal im Rollstuhl endet....Im letzten Moment  habe die uns alles versaut. Nun sind wir eine Abteilung im Sportverein und machen das ohne die xxxxxxxxx von der Gemeinde und sind dann sogar versichert.


----------

